# Heat Pressing Flock on Black 50/50 poly cotton leaving press marks?



## ukmlb (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All,

The flock i am printing should be pressed at 160. I am getting press marks on black 50/50 poly cotton. Do you think this temp is too high and is possibly scorching the polo? How would you get around this? I have qty-186 black polo's to flock print with left breast logo and sleeve logo print, I have ironed the first few which seems to help a little but im gonna be ironing forever!!!! Hope you can help, thanks in advance! 

Michelle


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

160c or 320f isn't too hot for the polo, more than likely.
The color change is probably just moisture being removed from the garment. This really shows when printing on red garments. Let the shirts set for a few hours and the color should return. 

Also, do you use a cover sheet( Kraft paper or teflon)? I recommend using them. It keeps the dirty heater platen from marking up a clean garment.

Best of luck!


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Agreed. I have had the same experience with flock as well as regular vinyl. Especially when pressing on to colors ranging from hot pink to dark red. Let the garment sit for a few hours and you should see the color change back to normal or near normal. After the first washing, any heat press marking should completely vanish. 

A teflon sheet really works best to reduce heat press markings.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Think about this, I wanted to see what was the opinion of others regarding your technique of pressing flock versus regular thin vinyl. What I mean is that I double hit my thin vinyl (hit it on the shirt for 20 seconds with teflon sheet, cold peel, put teflon sheet on the design press again for 15 seconds) so to prevent lift off. Has anyone ever done this with flock? I have but I have only used flock on bags. About to start doing it on sweatshirts. So I wanted to get the opinions of some of you. Has anyone experienced lift off with flock?


----------

